# grab bar replacement



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Grab bars are rarely acrylic, and they are made of such things that don't break. I suspect it is a towel bar. Grab bars need to be mounted into the house framing, or with specials attachment fixtures. Not sure what you have there, a pic would help. But I would consult a pro on this one. If it is a grab bar that is needed, it MUST be properly anchored or it could fail when needed most.


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

You cannot pull the bars out you will break the tub. Twist the bars to loosen the adhesive and push the pieces in and let them fall behind the tub. Then either silicone in a new bar or cover the holes.


----------



## cjpeck (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, your information was right on!! but you knew that.

Any thoughts on how I can secure a new bar.. Kohler has no information on a replacement part so I thought I would buy a straight acrylic rod of the proper size but it will be loose unless I can secure it in some way.


----------



## jbgardiner (Feb 4, 2011)

*Source of Acrylic Rod*

I, too, have this problem in a Jacuzzi tub. You can buy acrylic rod from McMaster-Carr at www.mcmaster.com. Just search for "acrylic rod". The cost is about $9 per foot for 1 1/4 inch diameter.
JB


----------



## pauljval (Dec 12, 2011)

*Me too*

I have the exact same problem. I've tried to fix it several times. One day my son decided to push it into the wall and down it dropped! Now I have to find a new bar and figure out how to attach it. I would happily cover the holes if it would look good.


----------



## Coupon Cook (Dec 26, 2012)

*Shower bar replacement*

I know this thread is old, but I've had the same problem. a tenant managed to actually pull the bar out of the shower surround! Why? Who knows. So to repair a broken shower bar you need something called a bushing. Specifically mfg part number 611-6090 
*Bushings for 1" Acrylic Towel Bar (set of two) *

For the moment http://uspartscenter.com/Bath-towel-bar.aspx seems to have the cheapest price. I am going to order these. I plan to use a PVC pipe as the towel bar part. It won't be pretty, but it shouldn't mold. 
Good Luck!


----------

